# Torrent Websites



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

What does everyone use??
I am trying to find a good Music torrent website.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I use isohunt.com

Seems to work pretty well for me.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

torrentleech.org invite only, i have maybe 4 invites


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

could i possibly be invited ??


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy smokes I just discovered the world of torrents after strugling by with SurfTheChannel for ages! My favorite (for TV Shows) is btjunkie.com. There are a few blogs online that weigh in the benefits and detriments of different torrent sites. I found them quite helpful.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> I use isohunt.com
> 
> Seems to work pretty well for me.


same here......


----------



## kbuntu (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't support pirating software or music but I realize we have to try before we buy 

You can get such "Trial software, movies, games, music, etc etc.." at piratebay.org.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

target said:


> I use isohunt.com
> 
> Seems to work pretty well for me.


me too

ben if you are looking for hip hop , mixtapetorrent.com


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> me too
> 
> ben if you are looking for hip hop , mixtapetorrent.com


thanks man for the link. im looking for albums though. not mixtapes. but it might be useful in the future. ive used isohunt/piratebay for a while now. my fav website was www.themusicdynasty.com has crashed ..so im searching for something new.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

Isohunt.com for me also.....


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Vuze to search many torrent sites all at once! Which gives me the best pick of the crop!


----------

